# ATItool "Find Max..."



## Incipient (Aug 16, 2006)

When i run either Find Max procedures, they run untill the system crashes for one reason or another. ATItool suggested that the overclock was too high, so im just asking if anyone has encounted this error, and if so was there any verdict on how to fix it?

Running :
Windows XP Pro
3.0ghz intel processor
2x IDE HDDs (120GB seagate : 160GB WD)
4x 512mb duel channel PC 3200
Radeon x800 XT 256mb (possibly refurbished, eBay job :S)*
CATALYST v6.7 (ATI release, anyone know some good custom drivers?)
ViewSonic VP171s /w Drivers Installed

I dont know whats relelvant, so included all i could think of. 

Do i just use the default settings for ATItool? (overclocking, fan speeds etc) if not, can someone suggest a decent set of settings.

Any help that people can offer it much appreciated.

Cheers,
    AndrewVinci


*only one current problem with the card when running PerformaceTest for 3D performace.


----------



## infrared (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forums! 

What version are you using?

Try downloading either

0.24
0.25 beta 9
0.25 beta 10.

with the beta versions, you must go into the settings, and choose artifact scanning from the drop down menu. Then at the bottom, make sure the artifact detection slider is moved all the way to the left.

beta version's 11-14 don't work properly with the x800/x850 series cards, so that might be your problem.

GL


----------



## Incipient (Aug 16, 2006)

i went too all the effort of thinking about what i needed to say i was running... then forgot which ATItool, lol... well im using the latest stable version, 0.24.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi there! welcome 

What max clock did it crash at?

And just to say, I had an x800 vivo, moded to xt and I needed to perform a volt mod to get the core and mem higher.

But let us know what ur max clock got to coz maybe your at the limit for the card without volt mods/etc


----------



## Incipient (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for the interest in me btw, much appreciated 

the core got to arround 531mhz befrore it ran into a string of tightly packed errors(yellow flashes for me) then after this (at 61 degrees gpu, 38environment) it had a perminant artifact(a constant yellow blip on the FuzzyCube) and the computer made some new noises(normal or not i dont know ), then crashed at 527.73mhz. (mem at just under 500hmz)

thanks,
   AndrewVinci

Edit : whats a safe/expected running temp for the gpu?


----------



## infrared (Aug 16, 2006)

Anything up to 80c is fine in the short term, but it's best if you try to keep it at 70c or below to extend the life of the card. 61c is great 

Hmm, that's strange. Sounds like ATITool isn't reducing the frequency when artifacts are detected.

What you can try is finding the maximum stable frequencies manually.

First start with the core, leaving the memory at it's default frequency. To save time, set the core frequency fairly close to it's maximum stable, so in this case, set 480mhz core. Open the 3dview to warm the card up, once the temperature stabilises, click 'scan for artifacts.' Now increase the frequency by about 10mhz at a time, then click 'set clock'. Wait about 15 seconds before increasing the frequency again, while checking for artifacts. Once you start finding artifacts, reduce the frequency by 2mhz at a time until it's stable.

Once you've found the maximum stable core frequency, drop the core by about 20mhz, and start finding the max for the memory. Then combine the two frequencies 

It's quite time consuming to do it this way, but at least you know what's going on.


----------



## Incipient (Aug 16, 2006)

so 530mhz arround isnt too high then for an x800xt?

ill give your manual approach a whirl.

thanks for the help, much appreciated


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you tried altering this slider at all?


----------



## Incipient (Aug 16, 2006)

my slider is towards lower overclock :S


----------



## infrared (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep, to detect _all_ artifacts it needs to be moved completely to the left, so it sounds like yours is set poroperly.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 16, 2006)

Incipient said:


> When i run either Find Max procedures, they run untill the system crashes for one reason or another. ATItool suggested that the overclock was too high, so im just asking if anyone has encounted this error, and if so was there any verdict on how to fix it?
> *only one current problem with the card when running PerformaceTest for 3D performace.



Same thing happened to me - with find max core, it didn't find any artifacts all the way up to 590, but then crashed somewhere after that.  The memory test found artifacts, no crash.  I think I recall on reboot, it told me the last stable clock.

I just kept my eye on where it crashed around, the temps (as infrared mentions) and set it further back to a stable point with acceptable temps (roughly 550 on air and 570 on water).


----------



## Incipient (Aug 17, 2006)

when ATItool is just 'idle' (no scanning or find max...) with the 3D view open, the gpu evens out at 60degrees flat (nothing running, NO OC'ing DONE) is this normal? or is there something perhaps wrong with my vid card?

also, think this method of manual Find Max is working  upped about 15mhz and its stable(testing with a game  )

cheers,
    AndrewVinci

Edit (responding to Sas) : i dont know if you have an x800xt but i can only get it to 520 as a potentailly stable temperature. did you mod your fan or something? (other then when u added water )


----------



## infrared (Aug 17, 2006)

when the 3dview window is open, it's stressing the card, so it's normal to see quite a high temperature  If you close the 3dview window, you'll see the temps drop down to 35-40 usually. That's the idle temp.

Glad to hear the manual method is working well for ya 

~Simon


----------



## Incipient (Aug 19, 2006)

is there any point to running the memory faster then the core? that is, my memory can get to arround 560mhz, and the core to only 520mhz. is this worth doing? or is there little point to higher memory speeds if the gpu cant use it?

also, are visual atrifacts caused by temp mainly?

cheers

Edit : Should the voltage to the agp slot be increased by one step or two? or is this dangerous for the gpu/memory? also i am getting a higher memory speed, while other people are getting a higher core. whats more 'normal', or is it all differant?


----------

